# keeping curls



## michelleee67 (Feb 2, 2006)

i love curling my hair but the curls never stay!!! i use  a salon quality iron but i need to know what product you all use to have your curls stay in all day.. TIA


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 2, 2006)

The best way to keep curls is get a product like mousse that enhances curl, blow dry your hair with a barrel brush the get the curls started, curl it, mist with hairspray and let the curls fall. If you curl the curl tighter than you want it to be, then when it falls (gets less curly due to the weight of your hair) it won't completely fall out. I hope this makes sense, my wording seems awkward right now


----------



## visivo (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree with ruby_soho -- Also try aveda's phomollient and/or be curly. I have wavy hair and these really help to define my curls -- the phomollient is a weightless foam too, so it'll encourage the curl to stay, but not weigh your hair down.


----------



## Gabriella (Feb 3, 2006)

If you have straight hair or just a little wave in it (Like me!) I have found the best way to make my curls stay and not look all crunchy like they have tons of product in them is to mix equal parts gel and shine serum. The shine serum will keep them looking shiny and smooth but the gel will hold the curl in place. This is what I do and my curls stay forever! lol Another product if you are scrunching your hair is Curls Rock by Tigi.


----------



## chiq (Feb 6, 2006)

I usually start with just washed and blowdried hair (make sure it's completely dry). *Don't use too much conditioner * cause it weighs your hair down. Actually, just use conditioner on your ends, skip it if you can..

-curl as usual,
-let them loose without unraveling
-take the curls and pin them up to give it volume
-spray with setting/hairspray [mist all over], I like to use Bumble & Bumble Does it All spray, but anything that isn't stiff works well too. 
-remove clips...& waLah..


----------



## michelleee67 (Feb 6, 2006)

thank you all for ur advice... its perfect


----------



## PlatinumxGold (Nov 10, 2008)

I love Dove Extra Hold Flexible Hairspray! It holds curls really good without crispyness! 

Try it. Also, if you use a curling iron that has a higher heat setting (Hot Tools gold series), it creates longer lasting curls.


----------



## saccharinity (Nov 10, 2008)

Wash your hair the night before you want to curl, not the day of. Dirty hair holds a curl better.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 10, 2008)

Luster's Pink


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 10, 2008)

I have pin straight hair thats really fine in texture but thick in weight.. So as you can imagine curling is difficult haha. But I've finally figure out the perfect "routine" so my curls can stay in for a couple days.. The second day I usually recurl the front part just to clean it up a bit, but other than that.. this is what works for me!!

I rarely blow dry my hair, it's too damaging because I always use a curling iron or a flat iron daily. So, I usually take a shower the night before and simply re-wet my bangs and in the AM and just blow dry them to keep them polished.

When my hair is damp (but not at all wet) the night before, I apply Redken Elastic Works Waving Gel. This gel has a nice, strong hold but a really natural, flexible finish. It also has shimmer particles in it so it enhances shine. Then I apply Peratin Fortifying Reparitive Serum to protect from the heat and enhance shine and defrizz. This is serum is honestly a god-send.. my hair stylist recommended it and it's amazing for weightless shine and defrizzing and protects from heat too. 

I curl my hair with a 1.25inch curling iron and pin the curls up into "pin curls" you might try you-tubing how to do this) to set the curl. I let the hair cool for 15 minutes and release! Spray with Fekkai Hairspray and voila.


----------

